# Imac G4 ne s'allume pas



## marquenri (19 Avril 2008)

L'interrupteur de mise en marche est inopérant. La machine a déjà fait le coup c'est à dire pas d'allumage mais après changement de prise, elle est repartie.Suite à un déménagement, de nouveau c'est impossible d'allumer la machine. Nouveau déplacement. À son nouvel emplacement, la machine fonctionne. Retour à l'emplacement d'origine, l'allumage est possible. Mais après une extinction, la même panne revient, allumage impossible; le bouton d'allumage est inopérant.
Est-ce la carte mère ? L'alimentation ?
Un utilisateur averti m'a rappelé qu'autrefois sur certaine machine si la pile interne était morte, l'allumage était impossible.
Imac G4 de 2002, certes déjà ancien mais j'aurais voulu le conserver. Dépannage ou casse ?


----------



## jerome xr (19 Avril 2008)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème et j'ai du changer l'alimentation, c'est pas bien compliqué a faire

 (environ 30/40mn pour démonter et remonter), par contre c'est plus dur de trouver la pièce et

 il faut que tu fasse attention a bien acheter celle qui va avec ton iMac car les 15 et les 17" ne

 sont pas les mêmes pareil pour les proc. (700,800, 1ghz...).

Tente quand même de changer la pile mais bon...


----------



## marquenri (20 Avril 2008)

Merci.
Même simple, cette intervention est trop délicate pour moi; je vais aller sur un centre de maintenance après avoir demandé le devis.
Je peux toujours d'abord faire changer la pile qui, au bout de 6 ans, doit être arrivée à son terme de capacité.


----------

